# Free soap making books from Amazons i



## JuneP (Jan 1, 2016)

This is a limited time offer, but this site has 3 free book offers from Amazon right now. One is on herbal soaps, another is a 3 book encyclopedia, etc.
You can read for free and download onto any kindle software on your computer, Ipad, etc. Enjoy!

http://www.pubabook.com/art_craftebook.html

Happy New Year to everyone!
June


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you, thats a great site. Here is another free soap book

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...2&tag=publishabook-20&linkId=5YO5MZ5KUEIPHFS5


----------



## Serene (Jan 1, 2016)

If you have Kindle Unlimited there are a lot of Soap Making books available for you to read for "free" with the option to buy and or return it once you are done with the book.  Kindle Unlimited is $9.99 a month.   I have a year subscription that was gifted to me and I have been able to find quite a few informative and very well written books pertaining to Soap Making.   There are quite a few good ones about Lotion making, body scrubs, etc.

Serene.

PS- There are quite a few bad ones too so you have to browse through it.


----------



## JuneP (Jan 2, 2016)

That site posted a new free book on making shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## Relle (Jan 2, 2016)

JuneP said:


> That site posted a new free book on making shampoos and conditioners.



Just got that one for free, all the others had a price on them. Sometimes only the U.S. get the free offers listed.


----------



## JuneP (Jan 6, 2016)

Relle said:


> Just got that one for free, all the others had a price on them. Sometimes only the U.S. get the free offers listed.



Relle, that initial offer had a limited time on it. I'd suggest checking out that site often because they seem to be posting new, free downloads in various categories often.

June


----------

